# cz 452 varmin rifle



## fonz (Apr 11, 2004)

i am thinking of buying the .22 cz 452 varmin rifle,does anyone have any pro's and con's for this gun and how accurate is it.

your input would be grately appreciated
fonz


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

pro- well made, accurate from what i hear

con- .22 is a little small imo, try for a .17 HMR, also CZ is downright expensive, but you get what you pay for


----------



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

i have the 452 varment in the 17 hmr and the thing drives tacks, i mean touch four of five @ 100 yards (calm day, no draft) only problem with the 17 is wind effects it drasticaly, otherwise good round. the gun has a free flooting bull barrell and a hand set reciever. although if you wanted to it could use a good glass beading. If you can shoot you need this gun, you will love it.

by the way a 3x9 is not enough scope for this weapon, get at least a 4x12.5 50mm with relief you'll thank yourself.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

or you could get one of those bsa 8-24 powered scopes, they are reasonably priced, and bsa puts out a good scope


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Haven't ever shot one of these in particular, but have to agree, you get what you pay for. A thought, if 17 HMR is kinda pricey and 22 is kind of slow, have you thought about 17 HM2? Don't even know if they're out, yet. Supposed to cost no more than 22 mag with greater velocity (not as much as 17 HMR, but still impressive).


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

unfortunately the mach 2 is really only a target round, it fires the .17 bullet and because of the light bullet weight and reduced powder it loses what velocity it has really quickly, and i dont think it could take a squirrel humanely past 50 yards, and it would most definately not be a good varmint gun. if you are looking for cheap target shooting the mach 2 is a perfect choice, for varmint i would go with a full .17 hmr, for squirrel a .22LR and to cover all of the bases relatively well a .22 mag would suffice.

Tiger


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Tiger, you could be right, I haven't read the article that talked anything about it being a target round. A 17 cal bullet will indeed shed velocity quickly, but I think you will find that it will be effective a little farther than 50 yds. But only time will tell. As I said, I don't think it's even available to the general public, yet. At least I haven't seen it. I would love to try it when it is. I already have a 17 HMR and it shoots better than I do. But it's a little pricey for a rimfire.


----------

